# Does your dog make a sleeping nest?



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Both Fergus and Lily like to prepare a "nest" when laying down. They will make 3-4 scratching motions at their bed or the couch, turn in a half-circle, scratch 3-4 more times, and repeat several times until turning in complete circles then finally laying down.

Do your dogs ever do this or are mine just weird?


----------



## Argos' Mom (Jun 2, 2008)

Argos was doing this to our bed before we started crating him again while we were gone. He would go in my room and almost completely strip the bed. He just started doing this since he got neutered though. It drove me nuts! We have one of those foam pads on our bed and he shredded it. I think he's trying to say he likes our bed better than his.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bama does that all the time on the bed, his bed, and couch. I have to stop him when he does it on the couch. My Shelby does it on her blanket on the floor in the family room but not her bed in the bedroom.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Willow likes to make her bed but she doesn't stop! She will turn around and scratch and turn around again until I get fed up and tell her to just lie down! Then she is quite happy then!


----------



## GoldenSmile (Apr 10, 2008)

Steel doesn't but Ubi scratches around and spins like a top until he gets his sleeping place juuuuuust right.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

Mandy may turn around once before she lays down, but that's all. She doesn't scratch or bunch up the blanket or anything like that.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Charlie will scratch and then bow his head down and almost does a forward roll and then plops himself down. I usually try to stop him cause I'm scared he'll hurt himself.


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

LOL I love the way you described how Charlie lays down. Bailey's a little rough when she lays down, too. It sounds like someone is dropping something heavy on the floor.
Bailey just hops on the couch or anywhere comfy (sometimes on the cold tile) and passes out!


----------



## keyk (Apr 19, 2008)

Darby does a few circles, maybe a scratch or two, then she is settled in...

our dachshund,however, makes the absolute biggest, most dramatic, production ever to settle into anywhere he is sleeping...If he is on our bed, he'll pick up sheets with his mouth and moves them 'just so', digs to China, etc etc. Such a snot :uhoh:


Typical Darby/Hans: (Hans centered, Darby sprawled, Hans looking mighty disgusted that she is in his personal space...but they are buddies  Sorry that Darby's nose got cut off, haha..


----------

